# what age to wean dorper lambs???



## peppi (May 5, 2014)

what is the best age to wean intact dorper ram lombs from ewes?


----------



## Sheepshape (May 14, 2014)

I saw this thread unanswered and thought I would just say that, though I don't keep Dorpers, my ram lambs would be taken away from mum at about 12 weeks of age.


----------

